# Kistler Magnesium All Day Flippin' Pitchin stick



## Jim (Nov 26, 2008)

This is the rod Santa will be bringing me this year for Christmas. I am totally going to dedicate next year on PERFECTING the Jig and pig and this is the weapon of my choice. I held this rod for just a few minutes and I fell in love. It makes my crucial feel like a stick. The crucial will be up for sale cheap soon.

I know some of you use Kistler rods, anyone have a Magnesium series? I thought I remember someone mentioning it.

I have read good things about this rod, and i think Santa can handle the price point.


----------



## jkbirocz (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a magnesium TS 6'9" mh rod and I love it. It is super light and I love it.


----------



## russ010 (Nov 26, 2008)

I don't have the magnesium series only because they don't have it in anything other than split models. I've got the Helium LTA and I LOVE IT... 

You'll probably never use another type of rod after using it, it will never tire you out - that I can assure you!


----------



## Jim (Nov 26, 2008)

russ010 said:


> I don't have the magnesium series only because they don't have it in anything other than split models. I've got the Helium LTA and I LOVE IT...
> 
> You'll probably never use another type of rod after using it, it will never tire you out - that I can assure you!




I know what you mean about the LTA's.

I have 2 of them, both 7 footers. One Medium, one Medium Heavy.


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 26, 2008)

Have never personally handled or even seen a Kistler, but all I hear is good things about them! Enjoy your new rod when you get it, and catch some bigguns! 8)


----------



## mr.fish (Nov 27, 2008)

I spotted and played with one at cabelas about a week ago, and fell in love. Until I spotted the shimano cumara. The kistler magnesium TS is a very sharp looking rod, and is def. somewhere in my future.


----------



## Nickk (Nov 27, 2008)

I have a 6'6" all purpose Mag TS, great stick!


----------



## Popeye (Nov 27, 2008)

Wish I could afford one. I mean, I've got the money, just can't see me spending that much on a rod. Someday I'll give in I guess. Maybe when I'm better with the casting rods.


----------



## Jim (Nov 27, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Wish I could afford one. I mean, I've got the money, just can't see me spending that much on a rod. Someday I'll give in I guess. Maybe when I'm better with the casting rods.




You can find great deals on them slightly used or even brand new with warranty on ebay. 

You only live once :wink:


----------



## slim357 (Nov 30, 2008)

I got spinning mag ts on the way... Hope it makes it here safe last 3 rods Ive ordered came busted [-o<


----------



## Popeye (Dec 1, 2008)

Speaking of good deals on Kistler rods... how about 1/2 off new rods?

https://stores.ebay.com/SIMMONS-SPORTING-GOODS_KISTLER-RODS_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ6890067QQftidZ2QQtZkm


----------



## slim357 (Dec 1, 2008)

Lol thats where I ordered mine from, he had some kistler helium ltx for 150$ but by the time I got ahold of him there was only two left with broken tips, so i went with the mag, hope it gets here soon


----------



## shootisttx (Dec 2, 2008)

I have just never had a desire to even look at Kistlers. Too expensive and too fragile, from what I have heard on other boards. Think I'll stick to Fenwicks and Falcons.

If you're happy with your Kistler, though, congrats...them that loves 'em, loves 'em a lot.


----------



## Jim (Dec 2, 2008)

shootisttx said:


> I have just never had a desire to even look at Kistlers. Too expensive and too fragile, from what I have heard on other boards. Think I'll stick to Fenwicks and Falcons.
> 
> If you're happy with your Kistler, though, congrats...them that loves 'em, loves 'em a lot.



I can tell you from experience that my 2 Kistler Helium LTA's are rock solid. I feel more confident with those rods than any other I have. I baby my Gloomis GLX's because I have seen those shatter with my own eyes on hook sets. 

For sure i will let you know how the Magnesium stick handles the rough stuff I plan to throw at it.


----------



## jkbirocz (Dec 2, 2008)

I gotta say my mag ts is super tough. I hardly baby this rod, more like abuse it. I am careful about knocking it into stuff, but that should be done with any rod. With that being said I have dropped it on rocks, stepped on it, and flex it too the max. This is over two years, and it still feels like new. It is hardly brittle in any way. Very nice rods.


----------



## shamoo (Dec 30, 2008)

This is good to know, I'll be pairing the Kistler up with my Castaic, which I too will be using for pitching, I also pulled the trigger on the new Citica today, which I will pair with a Powell 7' Med, cranken stick, I had it in my hand and was going to get it but I have gift cards to TWH where they are out of stock, so i'm waiting but dont know for how long.


----------

